# P2000/USPc mag pops out



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

My brand new HK 13 round mag for a USPc/P2000 (9mm) will not lock into place when inserted. It pops out unless I really smack it into place. I have this problem with this magazine in a HK P2000 and with the USPc so its an issue with the magazine not a particular gun. What might this be? As I mentioned it's a new magazine. It has worked fine till just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Did you cause the damage?*

Did you somehow cause the damage to this Mag. Maybe by hitting it hard and causing the Mag. realease to damage the Mag.s holding slot? Just a question not implying this is what has happened.


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

Good question. I'm trying to figure out how I may have damaged it, or where to look for damage. The little lip that the mag reease grabs on to looks OK so I'm not sure where else the problem might be.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Well if it is not you then it is the mag. Call HK customer service and they should swap it out for you.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

It may be because it's new?? My Taurus PT145 Millenium Pro does similar. With a full mag, it sometimes won't lock in, unless I push it in very firmly. Try loading one less round in it and see if that corrects the problem. Another thing to try is with the gun in slide-lock. If it inserts easily then and stays in, then the mag springs just need breaking in.


----------

